# MMS apk request aosp 4.2.2



## AbtXpress (Jan 6, 2012)

If I could do it myself I would. Is it possible to build or get ported this style MMS for our nexus running AOSP 4.2.2? With eomjis and quick reply?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32841081










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Inverted MMS has the same basic feel, just inverted. Has quick reply and emoji.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AbtXpress (Jan 6, 2012)

Hmm. I gotta try. Have a link?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

this is taken from an older version of AOKP, includes emoji quick button, as well as quick reply... it is not flashable, you will need root explorer, replace Mms.apk in System/app and change permissions to rw-r--r--

for permissions check all 3 boxes under Read , and only the top box should be checked under Write, third column leave all unchecked, bottom 3 boxes remain unchecked as well.

http://db.tt/0MkitDEm

also note, this is NOT inverted... i have this confirmed working on mmuzzy's 4.2.2 french vanilla build. also for some reason i cannot get the latest Mms.apk from AOKP to work, i believe this is from AOKP JB-MR1 Build 2 or 3... im hoping to get some dev help to figure out why the latest wont work (i'm not completely sure what the differences are)


----------



## AbtXpress (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

oh yea, u may have to reboot!!



AbtXpress said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


you will have to reboot once replaced


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

AbtXpress said:


> Hmm. I gotta try. Have a link?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just rename this to MMS.apk and your good to go.

https://www.box.com/shared/of0pbehedfc632i6u1el

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonbsbb (Aug 12, 2012)

This mms.apk works for 4.2.2?


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

I like the look if the mms in the op.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

jonbsbb said:


> This mms.apk works for 4.2.2?


The one I posted does for sure - not sure on the other one I have never used it.


----------

